# Hi from across the Pond



## Robin-Hood (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi to all in the USofA from the UK
Recurve and Longbow what real archers use LOL


----------



## SwietsRick (Dec 23, 2005)

Welcome and how's Little John, Friar Tuck and the Sheriff of Nottingham?
:tongue:


----------



## bowfisher 51 (Jan 20, 2006)

Welcome Robin-Hood from W. Tennessee in the states. Started out with a
recurve. Wish I still had it. Have fun.......


----------



## BFawlty (Sep 22, 2005)

Hi and welcome. Just recently saw a "Mail Call" on the History channel did a segment on the long bow, very interesting.

Chris


----------



## falleneagle (Feb 16, 2005)

Welcome


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:welcome: to AT Robin-Hood. I hope you have fun here.


----------

